# My quest to be one, so I hereby ask



## Mege (Jan 19, 2015)

Greetings from Lagos, Nigeria. Just recently downloaded this app in my quest to join an elite group of extraordinary gentlemen. Can someone please point me in the right direction as i do not know how to go about Finding a lodge in my area.


----------



## Jay Welch (Mar 5, 2015)

Is Nigeria home to you or are there for some other reason? do you know any Masons in that area at all?


----------



## Jay Welch (Mar 5, 2015)

There are several lodges that apparently operate from the same hall in Lagos. Its called St Georges Hall located at 28 Broad St in Lagos.
email provided is secretary@stgeorges3065.com. Go check out the place or send them an email. I hope the info is correct and I wish the best of luck. Please let us know if this helps you at all.


----------



## Mike Martin (Mar 6, 2015)

You need to make contact, by letter, with Freemasonry in your own country in order to ask to join.

Try your local telephone directories for details.


----------



## MBC (Mar 7, 2015)

Elite group of extraordinary gentlemen? Do you find the wrong organisation to join?


----------



## mjacques (Dec 14, 2015)

Lodge star of salomom#667


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 14, 2015)

Mege said:


> Just recently downloaded this app in my quest to join an elite group of extraordinary gentlemen.


I really like that, lol.


----------



## JJones (Dec 14, 2015)

MBC said:


> Elite group of extraordinary gentlemen? Do you find the wrong organisation to join?



Did he mean the League of Extraordinary Gentlemen? That's the third door on the right.


----------



## Bloke (Dec 14, 2015)

Mege said:


> Just recently downloaded this app in my quest to join an elite group of extraordinary gentlemen.



Thank you for the compliment, I think you've embarrassed my brothers because they are all acting a bit silly in the above. 

I indeed have found I did join a group of extraordinary gentlemen, if that makes them elite, so be it.

It's about 11 months since you posted, I hope your search went well.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 15, 2015)

Bloke said:


> I indeed have found I did join a group of extraordinary gentlemen, if that makes them elite, so be it.


Agreed!


----------

